# Tu t’es mal comporté!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Tu t’es mal comporté!*

Il mio tentativo:

- Ti sei mal portato!
- Ti sei mal comportato!

Non sono sicuro se si dice qui "mal portato, mal comportato" o "portato/comportato male"

Perche' si utilizza il verbo "portare" (=porter, in francese)

Posso utilizzare il verbo "condurre" qui?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sei sicuro che in italian si usa il verbo "portare" come sinomino di "comportare".
Oppure dato che si usa _'porter'_ in francese ti fa pensare che in italiano si userebbe 'portare' ?

La tua frase in francese non contiene 'porter', ma 'comporte', allora ero un po' incerto dove c'entra 'portare', ma forse qualcuno piu' in grado di me possa spiegartelo..
Per quanto ne so io, 'condurre' non viene usato in questo senso, ma bensi' in un senso che ha a che fare con la gestione di qualcosa, e anche come la parola inglese con cui ha le prime cinque lettere in comune ma finisce in *-ct*


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

In francese non si usa "porter" in questo contexto. Si usa "comporter".
Ma in Italiano, si usa "portare" e "comportare"
E "portare" significa "porter"

Ma si dice "mi sono condotto bene/male," non e' vero?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ahh, non sapevo che gli italiani usino 'portare' come 'comportare'.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Aspettiamo la verificazione degl' Italiani.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao ragazzi 



> - Ti sei mal portato!
> - Ti sei mal comportato!
> 
> Non sono sicuro se si dice qui "mal portato, mal comportato" o "portato/comportato male"
> 
> "mi sono condotto bene/male,"




Non mi risulta che "portare" si possa usare come "comportarsi", e in ogni caso la frase francese in oggetto in italiano sarebbe: ti sei comportato male!

Spero di essere stata utile!

dani


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Ciao Dani,

Grazie tante per il tuo aiuto.


----------

